# Jumping Spider



## FotosbyMike (Feb 16, 2017)

I shot this back in the fall with Canon 5D3 and Canon 100 2.8 Macro. 
These jumping spiders are so curious and jumped all over the lens and camera.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice, the purple is a little distracting I feel.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yikes!!! I really didn't need to know that's what they look like up close.


----------



## goooner (Feb 17, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## gnagel (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow! Super sharp and I think the colorful background provides interest as well.

Glenn


----------



## Boboamic (Feb 23, 2017)

Very effective use of DOF - the tiny insect really stands out sharply against the lovely soft background!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 23, 2017)

Great shot.
I like the background


----------



## pez (Feb 23, 2017)

Very nice. The only cute spider on Earth...


----------

